# Fictional Portrayals of State Cops/FBI



## Este (Oct 28, 2015)

In some novels, I've noticed differing depictions of state law enforcement agencies. In Lee Child's books, the State Police seem to be responsible for highway patrol duties and nothing else, not even detective duties in smaller towns, which seem to be filled in by the FBI. In reality, the FBI would probably not investigate a single occurrence of a crime unless the perpetrator had crossed state lines in order to commit it. The state police or state bureau of investigation would be responsible for local violent crimes.

In contrast, Jeffery Deaver goes into a bit more detail in regard to state law enforcement agencies; one of his main characters is an agent for the California Bureau of Investigation, and the FBI is only involved whenever a federal crime is committed, or when more or one non-federal crimes are committed.

Of course, I like both authors, and their job is to write exciting thrillers, not detail entire police protocols, and unless the main character is a member of a law enforcement agency, then descriptions of the agency will not be too detailed, especially in the case of Lee Child, as his stories are about how Jack Reacher becomes involved in the plot.

Television wise, Twin Peaks is about an FBI agent assigned to investigate a single local murder, rather than the state cops. Of course, it makes an interesting plot

I've read that it is important to keep things as real as possible in a thriller, of course, without making it TOO detailed. So if I were to write a story in which the FBI were called in to investigate a local crime because, in-universe, the state police are just responsible for highway patrol, would it be an issue?

Sorry if I went on, I admit I can be very pedantic at times, but I don't let it get in the way of reading good books. Let me know what you think


----------



## Riis Marshall (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Este

It varied from state-to-state. In Pennsylvania, for example, there is one police force, the Pennsylvania State Police that is responsible for all law enforcement including highway patrol duties, while in North Carolina, you find a highway patrol (I don't know the precise name of this force) and the North Carolina Bureau of Investigation that is responsible for law enforcement other that highway duties.

Nothing pedantic about it; getting things like this wrong drives me crazy and sometimes ruins an otherwise good story. So, you are to be complimented for doing enough research to get it right for the state in which your action takes place.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## ijswan (Nov 18, 2015)

I would recommend watching some movies and just noticing how they act, what they do, how they do it, why they do it, etc.

Good movies for this are The Town & The Departed, two of my favorites.


----------

